
LineageOS 15.1 based on Android 8.1 Oreo has been officially announced - artfors
https://www.xda-developers.com/lineageos-15-android-oreo-officially-announced/
======
auscompgeek
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457015)
?

